# Considering a job offer - how does this sound



## trakl (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello all... I am a 24yr old recent graduate and I have been offered a job in Dubai. The offer is 15000AED/month, and is comparable to a £25k stg salary i would expect to be earning if i worked in the UK (with the added bonus of it being tax free). 

How will this fare for me in Dubai? Money is not my motive for moving to Dubai, but i don't think i could move if i was barely able to get by. From what i hear the accommodation prices are insane... could i afford to live in a decent apartment with 1/2 other people? Also, regarding accommodation - the company has not offered me any for the first few weeks, so i understand i will have a problem renting until i get my working visa. How much of a problem do i face here exactly?

Finally... Are online poker sites accessible from the UAE? For the past 6 months I have been making my money from online poker. While i don't intend to play as much when i start my new career, i do hope to be able to pay my rent/living expenses by playing in my freetime. I ask this question as i believe gambling is illegal in the UAE?

Thanks for any help,


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes Gambling is illegal but pending on where you live you might be able to access some of the sites. 15,000 dhs? not enough really, and they aren't offering any extra for housing allowance?? if you ask me they sound bit dodgy especially as they aren't even going to give you temporary accomodation when you arrive.


----------

